# What are these worth? Old School Sony Mobile ES amps



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

Sony Mobile ES XM 3046's

I bought these since they were a matching pair, the serial numbers are off by two digits. But since they aren't working properly, I'm going to list them for sale. Problem is, I've having a hard time figuring what they're worth. What are they worth currently and what are they worth repaired and working correctly?

They both power up and have output on all four channels. But the sound is distorted and not even across the board. So I feel certain they can be repaired and make someone a nice pair of great sounding amps. I am frustrated right now and just want them out of my sight. They're in about 8/10 condition, one's maybe 7.5/10...neither have major marks or blemishes, but one is a little nicer than the other.










I'm really irritated since they're not working as claimed, so it's hard for me to think clearly about this ATM. Any/all constructive thoughts/critisism is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Call LifeTime Service Center and see if you can have them serviced.. They are authorized.. I think it's a 37$ evaluation fee, which is part of the repair should you have them fixed..


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

About what year were they in production?


----------



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Call LifeTime Service Center and see if you can have them serviced.. They are authorized.. I think it's a 37$ evaluation fee, which is part of the repair should you have them fixed..


Thanks for the info. I may look into that...right now I need to gauge whether or not it's worth it for me to pay for a repair or not. I overpaid for these puppies seeing as how they are both inop.


----------



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> About what year were they in production?


not sure, I'm thinking mid 90's


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

fast306stang said:


> not sure, I'm thinking mid 90's


That sounds about right, I was think the same. I hope they work out for you


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

These aren't worth all that much even in working condition. Less than $100 each.

The M1 and M3 seem to sell for the most these days when talking about the old school SONY ES equipment.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I had this huge red mobile ES, I think it was the last one they made in Japan and that is the key. If not made in Japan they are not worth much far as I know, or not worth more than another similar model.

I see some info that says they are made in Japan, and its a 4x30rms or 2x120rms. If they are Japan they are likely a good amp if they fit your needs. Early/mid 90s most things went downhill in car audio. I'd buy them and try to fix them, but I don't pay much for busted amps and not had much time to mess with them lately. Mostly I try to buy them for a guy that sells them, he only wants certain amps and will take those quick.


----------



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> I had this huge red mobile ES, I think it was the last one they made in Japan and that is the key. If not made in Japan they are not worth much far as I know, or not worth more than another similar model.
> 
> I see some info that says they are made in Japan, and its a 4x30rms or 2x120rms. If they are Japan they are likely a good amp if they fit your needs. Early/mid 90s most things went downhill in car audio. *I'd buy them and try to fix them, but I don't pay much for busted amps and not had much time to mess with them lately. Mostly I try to buy them for a guy that sells them, he only wants certain amps and will take those quick.*




These are made in Japan, like you said. I only know this because it actually says it on the sticker on the bottom plate. I'm thinking that they should indeed be pretty nice amps once they're working again. After talking to the seller tonight, he's going to refund a *little* bit of my money, not much, but it's better than nothing. 

Send me an offer on one or both if you think you might be interested. I'm thinking about having one fixed and selling the other one as is. 

I have 10 or so amps laying around, so I don't really have "needs" anymore lol. My dad has about 10 more that I have given to him and they're just laying around over there too


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jimmy2345 said:


> These aren't worth all that much even in working condition. Less than $100 each.
> 
> The M1 and M3 seem to sell for the most these days when talking about the old school SONY ES equipment.




Is this your opinion or has it been documented somewhere, because after doing an extensive search, I can not find any sales "these days"


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Is this your opinion or has it been documented somewhere, because after doing an extensive search, I can not find any sales "these days"


Keep following me around and questioning me and you won't be here long.....it's called trolling. You offer no credible information.

I have owned every piece of the Sony ES equipment at one time or another strictly for my own interest and testing. I still have an M3 so, yes, I do know the market on these amps.

Questioning my knowledge because your knowledge isn't up to par only shows us.....well......you need to keep reading and stop posting.


----------

